# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Lupus - Artikel

## Agnes574

LUPUS

WAT IS LUPUS?
Lupus is een auto-immuunziekte. In het bloed en sommige weefsels van lupuspatiënten kunnen zich antistoffen tegen lichaamseigen bestanddelen bevinden. Ontstekingen kunnen bij lupuspatiënten voor verschillende ziekteverschijnselen zorgen. Globaal kent lupus twee verschijningsvormen: 
-Lupus Erythematosus (LE): alleen de huid is aangedaan 
-Systemische Lupus Erythematosus (SLE): (ook) andere delen van het lichaam zijn aangedaan 

VERSCHIJNSELEN SLE
De verschijnselen van SLE zijn voor iedere patiënt verschillend. Veel voorkomende verschijnselen zijn: 
-Gewrichtsontstekingen 
-Ernstige vermoeidheid en koorts 
-Klierzwellingen 
-Zweertjes in de mond- of neusholte 
-Huidafwijkingen 
-Vlindervormige uitslag in het gezicht 
-Nierontsteking 
-Ontsteking van het hartzakje of het longvlies 
-Overgevoeligheid van de huid voor zonlicht 
-Aandoeningen van het zenuwstelsel 
-Bloedvatafsluiting (trombose) 
-Fenomeen van Raynaud (het onder invloed van koude of emoties optreden van "dode" vingers, die eerst wit, daarna blauw en vervolgens rood verkleuren) 
-Secundair Sjögrensyndroom (met als belangrijkste klachten: droge mond en/of ogen) 

DIAGNOSE
De diagnose SLE wordt gesteld op basis van de klachten van de patiënt in combinatie met de bevindingen van de arts bij lichamelijk onderzoek en laboratoriumonderzoek, eventueel aangevuld met röntgenonderzoek en/of een biopsie. Er bestaat geen test die op zichzelf 100% zekerheid geeft over de diagnose SLE. In het begin van de ziekte en bij lichte vormen van SLE kan het moeilijk zijn om de diagnose te stellen. Soms kan de diagnose pas later in het verloop van de ziekte gesteld worden.

ACR-CRITERIA
De Amerikaanse Vereniging van Reumatologen (American College of Rheumatology) heeft een lijst van criteria opgesteld om groepen SLE-patiënten te kunnen vergelijken bij wetenschappelijk onderzoek. In de praktijk worden deze ACR-criteria echter ook vaak gebruikt voor het stellen van de diagnose SLE. In het kader van wetenschappelijke studies mag er van SLE gesproken worden als ten minste vier van onderstaande elf criteria gelijktijdig of achtereenvolgens bij de patiënt aanwezig zijn of geweest zijn: 
-Vlindervormige huiduitslag in het gezicht 
-Schijfvormige (discoïde) huidafwijkingen 
-Overgevoeligheid voor zonlicht (ongebruikelijke uitslag van aan zonlicht blootgestelde huid) 
-Zweertjes in mond of neus 
-Ontsteking van twee of meer gewrichten 
-Ontsteking van het hartzakje (pericarditis) of het longvlies (pleuritis) 
-Nierafwijkingen: meer dan 0,5 gram eiwitverlies in de urine per dag en/of de aanwezigheid van celcilinders in de urine 
-Neurologische afwijkingen: toevallen (epilepsie) of psychose 
-Afwijkingen in het bloedbeeld : bloedarmoede ten gevolge van versterkte afbraak van rode bloedcellen; tekort aan witte bloedcellen; tekort aan bloedplaatjes 
-Aanwezigheid van bepaalde antistoffen in het bloed (bijvoorbeeld Anti dsDNA of anti-Sm antistoffen) 
-Positieve anti-nucleaire factor (ANF) 

BEHANDELING
De behandeling van lupus is meestal tweeledig. In de eerste plaats is het erg belangrijk dat de patiënt zelf een gezonde levensstijl aanhoudt en infecties probeert te vermijden. Aanbevolen wordt om niet te roken en te letten op gezonde voeding. Verder is het belangrijk dat patiënten hun conditie op peil houden en zo mogelijk verbeteren. Patiënten die overgevoelig zijn voor zonlicht, kunnen blootstelling daaraan het beste vermijden. Daarnaast is behandeling met medicatie mogelijk, afhankelijk van de ziekteverschijnselen. Veelgebruikte medicijnen zijn: 
-Ontstekingsremmende medicijnen (NSAID's) 
-Corticosteroïden, zoals Prednison 
-Afweeronderdrukkende medicijnen 
-Anti-malariamiddelen, zoals Plaquenil 

BELOOP
Het beloop van de ziekte kan sterk van patiënt tot patiënt verschillen. Meestal wisselen actieve periodes zich af met rustige periodes. Het kan ook voorkomen dat de ziekte volledig rustig blijft na een zeer actieve start. Wanneer de ziekte zich in een actieve periode bevindt, wordt gesproken van een opvlamming.

HOEVEEL MENSEN HEBBEN LUPUS?
Naar schatting komt SLE in Nederland bij 1 op de 4.000 mensen voor. Lupus kan zich op iedere leeftijd ontwikkelen, ongeacht het geslacht. Wel is het zo dat lupus ongeveer negen keer vaker voorkomt bij vrouwen dan bij mannen en de ziekte zich meestal ontwikkelt tussen het 15e en 40e levensjaar.

ERFELIJK?
Een ziekte is erfelijk wanneer exact berekend kan worden hoe groot de kans is dat nakomelingen de ziekte ook krijgen. Dit is niet mogelijk bij lupus. Wèl blijkt de ziekte in bepaalde families vaker voor te komen. Lupus is dus familiair.

WAT IS DE OORZAAK?
De oorzaak van lupus is nog onbekend. Sommige patiënten krijgen ziekteverschijnselen na blootstelling aan zonlicht. De zon is echter geen oorzaak van de ziekte maar kan alleen ziekteverschijnselen opwekken. Hormonen spelen ook een rol bij het ontstaan en het verloop van lupus. Dieronderzoek heeft aangetoond dat vrouwelijke geslachtshormonen het ontstaan van lupus bevorderen, terwijl mannelijke geslachtshormonen juist tegen lupus beschermen. Het is dan ook geen toeval dat 90% van de lupuspatiënten vrouw is. Er is één vorm van lupus waarvan de oorzaak bekend is: drug-induced LE (DILE). Deze vorm van lupus wordt veroorzaakt door medicijnen. De symptomen verdwijnen weer wanneer met de medicatie gestopt wordt. 

LUPUS EN ZWANGERSCHAP
Aan een zwangerschap zijn altijd risico's verbonden. Bij lupuspatiëntes zijn de risico's groter dan bij gezonde vrouwen. Zo is de kans op zwangerschapscomplicaties groter en kan de lupus verergeren. Anderzijds zijn er ook lupuspatiëntes bij wie de zwangerschap probleemloos verloopt. Als een vrouw met SLE een zwangerschap overweegt, moeten een aantal zaken van tevoren goed bekeken te worden om het risico op complicaties tijdens de zwangerschap zo goed mogelijk in te schatten. Ten eerste is het belangrijk dat de SLE voorafgaand aan de zwangerschap ten minste zes maanden rustig is. Ten tweede moet van tevoren nauwkeurig bekeken worden of aanpassing van de medicatie noodzakelijk is, omdat bepaalde medicijnen niet gebruikt mogen worden tijdens de zwangerschap en/of het geven van borstvoeding. Ten derde moet de bloeddruk goed zijn, al dan niet met behulp van bloeddrukverlagende medicijnen. Ten vierde moet al voor de zwangerschap bepaald worden of de SLE-patiënte in kwestie bepaalde antistoffen in het bloed heeft (antistoffen tegen SSA of SSB, anticardiolipine antistoffen en lupus anticoagulans), omdat er bij aanwezigheid van een van deze antistoffen een verhoogd risico op complicaties tijdens de zwangerschap bestaat en er soms speciale maatregelen tijdens de zwangerschap zijn aangewezen. Vrouwen met SLE die een zwangerschap overwegen, kunnen dit daarom het beste vroegtijdig met hun reumatoloog of internist bespreken. Bij de begeleiding van zwangere SLE-patiëntes is een goede samenwerking tussen de gynaecoloog enerzijds en de reumatoloog/internist anderzijds essentieel. Meer informatie over zwangerschap bij lupus en medicijngebruik tijdens de zwangerschap vindt u in de uitgebreide brochure "Lupus, medicijnen bij zwangerschap en borstvoeding", hier in te zien. 

LUPUS, EN NU?
De levensverwachting van mensen met SLE is de laatste 50 jaar sterk verbeterd. Dit komt door verbeterde methoden voor het stellen van de diagnose en verbeteringen in de behandeling van SLE en daarmee samenhangende complicaties. In 1950 overleefde 50 tot 75% van de patiënten de eerste vijf jaar van de ziekte. Inmiddels overleeft 90 tot 95% van de patiënten de eerste vijf jaar van de ziekte. Erg belangrijk is dat lupuspatiënten infecties vermijden, omdat deze opvlammingen kunnen veroorzaken. Patiënten die overgevoelig blijken voor zonlicht, zullen zoveel mogelijk zonlicht moeten vermijden. Mensen met SLE blijken tevens een duidelijk verhoogd risico te hebben om op relatief jonge leeftijd hart- en vaatziekten en botontkalking (osteoporose) te krijgen. Daarom is het erg belangrijk een gezonde levensstijl aan te houden: niet roken, gezond eten, een normaal lichaamsgewicht houden en voldoende bewegen. 

(bron: lupuspatientengroep.nl)

----------

